# ADFs Are Sick



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have three African Dwarf Frogs, and within the past few days it seems that two of them have come down with problems. The first frog's left leg seems to have gone dead, and he is not able to move it. It them started getting open sores on it and his foot seem to have swelled up. Unfortunately, he died this morning. On the other frog, there are numerous bubbles (or boils it seems) on his body. This one is still alive and I am hoping that I can save him before he suffers the same fate. The remaining two are in a 2.5 gallon tank as of now and the tank has been established for about a year now. The temperature is 76 (although the past few days have been hot here and the tank was around 85. I think this is the cause of the problems). The tank is kept at a constant 7 pH.

Is there anywhere I can find diseases specific to ADFs? Also, how can I go about fixing this? I didn't try any medications yet because all of the ones I have were bought for fish (i.e. Melafix, Pimafix, Maracyn II) so I don't know what to use. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

The temp is a little warm for these guys. Do the places on your ADF look like bubbles or boils. If they are bubble-looking, he may be trying shed his skin. If they are boil-looking (think, reddish sores), you will probably need to treat him. I do believe M1/M2 are safe for ADF's. I have a friend who has used this successfully. Also, most meds that can be used for sensitive or scaleless fish can be used.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I know he's not shedding because his whole body is fine and then there are large white bubbles all over him. I realized that the temperature was too high, and that is why I'm slowly lowering it. I'd rather find out what these things are though so I can treat them properly rather then stressing them out by giving them all the different meds I have.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I belong to a yahoo group called Froggy Friends.. Ill see if I can find something on there for ya, brb


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> I belong to a yahoo group called Froggy Friends.. Ill see if I can find something on there for ya, brb


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishn00b, here is what has been said over there so far.. 

_Sounds like a bactrial infection never good. I would guess that the warm temps along with a tank that may not have had regular cleaning (like once a week minamum 1/3 of the tank) allowed the bactria to get at toe hold on the frogs. 
Check out these two sites If you know a herp vet that would be a good place to go. http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/ http://www.pipidae.net/faq.php
I will put this up on http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mypetfrog/post also may be Jacklyn can help. I am soooo sorrry!! Donna_


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> fishn00b, here is what has been said over there so far..
> 
> _Sounds like a bactrial infection never good. I would guess that the warm temps along with a tank that may not have had regular cleaning (like once a week minamum 1/3 of the tank) allowed the bactria to get at toe hold on the frogs.
> Check out these two sites If you know a herp vet that would be a good place to go. http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/ http://www.pipidae.net/faq.php
> I will put this up on http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mypetfrog/post also may be Jacklyn can help. I am soooo sorrry!! Donna_



Thanks a lot for your help. I will look for some medications now to treat bacteria infections and try to keep the tank as pristine as possible. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

How are your froggies?? Heres something else that may help//


_Here is what Jacklyn says: checked out some sites. I would recommend Rachel's site or Chris's 
site "all about clawed frogs". The links are on my website under 
links. www.xenopusfrog.org My question would be is the bubbles this 
person sees on the frog, are they really bubbles like in a the 
bubble gas disease or are they more like blisters that look like 
water? Could they take a picture?



I would also recommend the aquarium salt and the Maracyn II, i would 
also use it in combination with the melafix and primafix if the frog 
shows signs of ulceration to the skin. Keep regualar water changes 
and keep the temp down. If it doesnt get better i would say to try 
tetraclyine, if its a gram negative rod it will get rid of it._


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly, a few hours after you posted, Georgia, the other frog died. I really appreciate your concern and help. I will definately check out the sites and try to learn more about them, as I now think the Maracyn II and the Melafix would have helped him. 

When he died, the bubbles looked like blisters to me, but they could have well been this bubble gas disease. Although when I was taking him out of the tank his hand was missing and there was a large wound in his stomach. I appeared that someone just took a chunk out of his body and it was all open sores. Hopefully this won't trasfer on to the last frog (has shown any signs of disease) or the betta they were previously housed with. I will still give the tank a huge cleaning to make sure and then perhaps go ahead with some treatments to kill of anything left.

Once again I wanted to say thanks for your help and all the research you did for me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awwww, Im so sorry to hear that. I have ACF's and I have really grown attached to them.. they are like little people.. hehehe anyhow, Im glad I could be of some help. Those are some really good sites listed above so you should bookmark them for future use.


----------

